# Kontakt 6.2.1 - FAIL



## BassClef (Dec 6, 2019)

I just purchased and installedNative Instruments Noire piano. After that, I noticed that there was an update for Kontakt... version 6.2.1.
so I installed that as well. Now Kontakt is broken. No instruments play inside my Kontakt library. Using Logic, I can only play libraries that ARE NOT in contact, like Play or Addictive Keys, or Spitfire Labs. I even reinstalled Kontakt again. Nothing works!


----------



## robgb (Dec 6, 2019)

Have you tried using standalone Kontakt?


----------



## BassClef (Dec 6, 2019)

False Alarm... maybe?

After posting this, I opened the Kontakt view that displays the keyboard and playing that keyboard with my mouse did work, just not using my keyboard controller. (Nektar Panorama P6) So I rebooted the keyboard and all seems to be working. I can not imagine why my Nectar keyboard was only working with non-contact libraries. I hope there is no conflict between this new version of Kontakt and the Nektar software that I run for my keyboard.


----------

